
Using Python to turn LinkedIn into an orgchart - want to try it? - federiconitidi
https://youtu.be/B8Ba2wNpKeU
======
yvthousands
Thanks for sharing fede! As per the title and video, I built a tool that
generates companies orgcharts from public/linkedin data. I wrote the code for
a class originally, but then I posted it on reddit (here) and the reaction
inspired me to get to work and create a more robust prototype.

Anyone who is interested in playing with it please get in touch below and I'll
send you access credentials.

\- prototype url:
[https://buildorgchart.herokuapp.com/](https://buildorgchart.herokuapp.com/)

\- access form:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-xIOx6Mkjrn1Az9lsdjMXIs1RxG...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-xIOx6Mkjrn1Az9lsdjMXIs1RxGSl-
VGJXuE9ZYWJuI/edit)

\- original discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sales/comments/g2d6gd/python_script...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sales/comments/g2d6gd/python_script_to_visualize_companies_org_chart_is/)

